# Billiards Parlor Occupant Load??



## DTBarch (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone with experience on what load factor to definitively use with Group A-3 Billiard Parlor?  Table 1004.1.1 does not address it specifically.  Looks like it is most similar to "gaming floors (keno, slots, etc)" but logically could be "Unconcentrated (tables and chairs)"?  Thank you.


----------



## cda (Sep 12, 2012)

7 Or 11 sounds good

Billard parlor only????

No bar??

No burgers??

No wild turkey????


----------



## GBrackins (Sep 12, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> 7 Or 11 sounds goodBillard parlor only????
> 
> No bar??
> 
> ...


none of those? doesn't sound like a place worth going ....


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been inclined to go with 15, and a deduction for the pool tables themselves. Thinking about the room that is typically around the tables.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 13, 2012)

Quick lesson learned, design the room at 15 net and when the owner decides to remove pool tables (bar fights, drinks set on felt, etc.) and wants to set up tables and chairs with satilite TV for SuperBowl Sunday ---- He will still be compliant. In the 2003 IBC, it used to state that a room or a space had to be designed for the most restrictive use of the space -

AlSO, you will doing the Fire Marshal a favor for overcrowding by designing the room or space at a higher occupant load than intened use at the moment - Nobody likes having a New Year Eve's Party shut down for having more than 10 in the billards room because they changed the use of the space.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm at unconsentrated assembly, 1/15sf.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 13, 2012)

1/15 SF

Unconcentrated Pool Tables & Bridge/Chairs

It's the dart leagues you have to watch out for.


----------



## steveray (Sep 13, 2012)

Go with the 1/15....if you have ample exiting, you could always go with increased occupant load for those oddball occasions.....


----------



## kilitact (Sep 13, 2012)

It seems like 11 per would be about right for this occupancy


----------



## JBI (Sep 13, 2012)

Last time I checked 'billiards' was a game... the tables will likely use up as much floor space as the gaming room accessories would. At 11 s.f. per person you're getting a few more in than if you go with 'tables and chairs'. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## gjmaia (Sep 14, 2012)

In a related experience,......we calculated occupant loads for a bar/restuarant,......the BCO allowed us to delete the SF of the pool tables, and the halos around them,...........while I do agree that there is the potential to remove the pool tables, Our discussion centered around the actual conditions, and not any future potential,.........


----------



## steveray (Sep 14, 2012)

Good first post and welcome to the forum!



			
				gjmaia said:
			
		

> In a related experience,......we calculated occupant loads for a bar/restuarant,......the BCO allowed us to delete the SF of the pool tables, and the halos around them,...........while I do agree that there is the potential to remove the pool tables, Our discussion centered around the actual conditions, and not any future potential,.........


----------



## fatboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gjmaia!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2012)

We have a new project that also has live entertainment, dining and beverages.  We used 1/15 dining area and 1/5 net for billiards area deducting the areas for the tables.  The facility had to sprinkle and the egress was designed for the increased OL.  Owners were happy and it's been packed since opening.


----------

